# Manual Filming Settings for Canon 60D



## jamesirwin (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi, I'm new on this forum so i hope i'm asking in the right place.. :-\

I've recently purchased a Canon 60D with a 18-135mm EFS lens (Bit cheap i know) and am planning to do a lot of filming with it in the near future.. I've been doing a bit of research on the proper film settings to get that cinematic "film look" and a shallow depth of field but i'm unsure how to manually change settings when in film mode?.. This may seem dumb but i'm new to DSLR filming and would like to know how to change the ISO, App, Shutter speed ect.. when in film mode as i can't shoot video whilst the camera is in Manual Mode..
Any information would be very helpful,

Thanks,
Jimmy..


----------



## armando (Dec 27, 2010)

You just click the iso button on top and change it with the ribbed clicky wheel on top, just try to keep it @ 800 & below when you start going up you will start to see noise but try different iso settings then watch them on your screen., set it @ 1920 x 1080 24, then set the shutter to 50 will say next to the fstop at the bottom left, and make sure when you click menu, to set movie exposure to manual or your going to be going all over the place , and then lastly dont let it really set the awb, but do that manually when you shoot that way its consistent color wise. = that covers your film look. 

this is basically the "i wish i read this before; all in a paragraph when i picked up a dslr"


----------



## jamesirwin (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.. Helped me out a fair bit and i know how to control the manual settings now 

One more thing.. I know the settings are changed depending on the lighting and other factors.. But is there any particular setting that is used most commenly? I'm finding that 200 ISO with a 50 shutter speed works well (Give or take a little).. And i'm trying to keep my aperture as low as i can for a shallow depth of field which i'm struggling to do.. Is there anyway i can lock in that 3.5ft aperture as this setting becomes unavailable once i have zoomed in a little..

Thanks again


----------



## armando (Dec 27, 2010)

jamesirwin said:


> Thanks for the reply.. Helped me out a fair bit and i know how to control the manual settings now
> 
> One more thing.. I know the settings are changed depending on the lighting and other factors.. But is there any particular setting that is used most commenly? I'm finding that 200 ISO with a 50 shutter speed works well (Give or take a little).. And i'm trying to keep my aperture as low as i can for a shallow depth of field which i'm struggling to do.. Is there anyway i can lock in that 3.5ft aperture as this setting becomes unavailable once i have zoomed in a little..
> 
> Thanks again



24 = 50 shutter, no less when its 60 = 120 shutter, the rule of thumb.. 

you can't lock in the aperture with certain zooms the one your using is that situation. when its at its widest it'll use the lowest one, when you zoom in the highest number will be used that is on

so 18-135mm at 18 3.5, when you zoom in 135mm 5.6. 

only certain zooms can do this http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/17-50mm-f28-ex-dc-os-hsm-sigma ; thats one example at 17 through 50mm it will be 2.8 

another example http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_70_200mm_f_2_8l_is_ii_usm

it will be 2.8 all the way from 70 to 200.

hope you have a better idea now.


----------



## RyanCannon (Feb 13, 2011)

The 50mm 1.8 prime is a cheap solution that will give you the results you want. It really gives video that "film" feel. The 1.8 apature gives you crazy shallow DOF. Kinda tough to manual focus with, but you get used to it.


----------



## Jedifarce (May 12, 2011)

> Is there anyway i can lock in that 3.5ft aperture as this setting becomes unavailable once i have zoomed in a little..



You have to purchase a zoom lens with a constant aperture such as a 70-200mm with F/4 or 2.8 or the 24-105mm F/4. Otherwise you will get exposure shifts -the video will brighten or darken- as you zoom in or out. 

Check out these tutorials by director Shane Hurlbut they might help you -> http://www.hdslrhub.com/

and director Philp Bloom, he's got lots of information on his website -> http://philipbloom.net/education/


----------



## Macadameane (May 13, 2011)

Yes, don't use auto ISO.

The other thing is picture settings. I have found that the standard setting does a pretty good job; however if you are wanting to fine tune sharpness and coloring in post, you will want a much flatter look to your picture. There are many tutorial on sites and on youtube on doing flat pictures settings.

Basically you just customize it setting the sharpness down and contrast down and tweak a few other things.


----------

